# Plans for a Lumber Kiln



## andy6601 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the oppertunity to buy some wood at good price, however it is green and needs to be dried. I was wondering if anyone has made a small kiln to dry lumber and if they had any plans or any tips on how to do it. The way I feel is that I can can buy more wood for my $$$ and I think it might be fun to learn how to dry wood and expand my knowledge too. So any sugestions are appericated.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

VA Tech has a set of plans for a great solar kiln. Just google "solar kiln plans" and you'll find enough material to keep you busy for a while. How much lumber do you want to dry at a time?


----------



## moosejaw (Jan 20, 2012)

If you want to save the expense of building a kiln and are OK to wait for the wood to dry slowly you definately want to check out this video. You will also want to go check out the Hearne Hardwood website to see the incredible choice in domestic and exotic hardwoods. 
http://woodtreks.com/how-to-air-dry-lumber-stack-it-and-check-for-moisture/336/

While you are on this site, you will want to see them cutting up this amazing piece of timber.

http://woodtreks.com/category/features/rick-hearne/


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/small-wood-drying-kiln-plans-dry-your-own-lumber-3103/

This is a link to another forum where a guy has been selling kiln plans for about 5 years. Must do something correct or it wouldn't have been there for so long, IMHO.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Living in AZ, I air dry mine outside. However, if I needed to speed up the process, I'd definitely build the very simple and inexpensive one crank49 references.


----------

